# JavaScript soll Raute in der Url erkennen



## brx (23. November 2009)

Hallo,
http://jqueryui.com/demos/tabs/default.html

Auf dieser Seite könnt ihr in einem Tab z.B. sehen, dass die Url "http://jqueryui.com/demos/tabs/default.html#tabs-1" ist.
1. Wie erkennt JavaScript das, was hinter der Raute ist?
2. Wieso ändert sich an der URL in dem Beispiel nichts?
Danke!


----------



## Parantatatam (23. November 2009)

Das geht damit: window.location.hash


----------



## CPoly (23. November 2009)

Und ich beantworte 2. (war wohl zu langsam :-D):
Javascript fängt den Klick quasi ab (onclick-Ereignis) und signalisiert dem Browser mit dem Rückgabewert (return false), dass er dem eigentlichen Ziel des Links nicht folgen soll. Und da er dem Link nicht folgt, ändert sich auch an der Adresszeile nichts.


----------



## brx (23. November 2009)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.
Ich habe noch ein Problem. Ich möchte, dass der Browser mir einen Alert mit dem neuen Hash sendet, sobald sich dieser geändert hat (z.B. durch einen Link).


----------



## Parantatatam (23. November 2009)

Mir würde spontan nur einfallen, dass du den Hash in einer Variablen speicherst und in einem gewissen Abstand immer prüfst, ob der aktuelle Hash noch dem gespeicherten entspricht. Sollte sich da was geändert haben, dann gibst du eine Meldung aus.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (24. November 2009)

einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Mir würde spontan nur einfallen, dass du den Hash in einer Variablen speicherst und in einem gewissen Abstand immer prüfst, ob der aktuelle Hash noch dem gespeicherten entspricht. Sollte sich da was geändert haben, dann gibst du eine Meldung aus.



Dafür eignet sich zum Beispiel setInterval() oder setTimeout()


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. November 2009)

Moin,

schau mal hier vorbei:
http://www.zachleat.com/web/2008/08/21/onhashchange-without-setinterval/


----------

